# Problem mit Toolkit.getImage()



## e_i_s_t (22. Jan 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich hab da ein sehr stranges Problem beim laden von Bildern und zwar kann ich ein Bild seit neuestem, bzw. evtl. auch nur im aktuellen Projekt, nicht mehr als Image mit Toolkit.getImage() laden. Wohl aber als ImageIcon via new ImageIcon(). Ich krieg langsam die Krise...


```
String file = "J:\\icon.gif";
int x = 0, y = 0;
Image image = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage(file);
if(image != null) g.drawImage(image, x, y, frame.getGraphics());
```
Das liefert mir eine NullPointerException, wohingegen

```
String file = "J:\\icon.gif";
imageLabel.setIcon(new ImageIcon(file));
```
perfekt funktioniert.

Jmd 'ne Idee?!


Thomas


----------



## Roar (22. Jan 2006)

-> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=26246&highlight=getgraphics


----------

